

Tabvention – Manage Your Browser Tab Addiction - lukargo
http://tabvention.io/

======
toddkaufmann
Haven't tried, but I think I would find this intrusive and annoying--I'd be
mentally keeping track of how many tabs I had open and then checking my
bookmarks if I went over. Not for me, but maybe useful for some.

I've tried session managers too, and those are okay for restoring state when
things crash.

THE GREATEST THING is Tabs Outliner (chrome only). This displays all your
windows and tabs as a tree and lets you rearrange, easily close and restore
windows, selectively restore, add notes to tabs, etc.

A slight learning curve, but worth it for the power surfer. Demo of some of
the features in this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqjcrfKjobY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqjcrfKjobY)

------
DanteVertigo
Is it even good practice to have a dozen of tabs open? Maybe it depends on the
type of websites open? Travel related with 10 SO questions and 3 Youtube
instances? That's not focused work right? The point is I am very confused why
people have dozens of tabs open at once. Please share with me the reason
behind this habbit

~~~
lfowles
I use tree style tabs[treeee] in Firefox and often open 5-10, process them
(which may involve opening several more each). Eventually I find the
information I need, but this makes it easy to group the depth of my search.
This branch is from the API docs, that branch is from StackOverflow (and
usually has a subbranch of questions that catch my attention from the more fun
StackExchange sites, whoops), and then another branch with language specific
questions. I try to clear everything at the end of the week, but it's really
not a huge burden because I can collapse a tree and just mentally ignore it
until then. Average day with lots of coding? 100+ tabs easily.

[treeee]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tree-style-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

------
14113
I was thinking about something similar a couple of weeks ago: Wouldn't it be
useful to be able to serialise browser state? I.e. saving a full package of
html+css+javascript state to a compressed file on a hard disk.

Having that ability would solve a host of problems - e.g. having too many
tabs. Older tabs could simply be serialised down to disk to free up
ram/processing power, and read back in to exactly the same state when the user
wants to interact with them again.

They would also aid in debugging, as users could send a serialised snapshot of
a page as part of a bug report to help devs diagnose problems with websites.

Unfortunately however, I know far little about hwo browsers are constructed
(and I have far too little time) to implement such a thing, but it's something
that I've been wishing for for a while now!

~~~
UserRights
maybe you will like session manager

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
manager/bb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
manager/bbcnbpafconjjigibnhbfmmgdbbkcjfi)

~~~
14113
Ah interesting! I'll check that out asap!

------
b1twise
I recently switched back to Firefox exactly for this reason. Firefox has tab
overflow so that I can actually tell what an open tab is. Additionally,
Firefox can be set to ONLY load the current tab on startup. Have you ever been
to a hotel and opened your browser only to be presented with a captive portal?
With Chrome all of your other tabs are now going to that page also. It caused
me lots of sadness once.

I maintain a work and personal instance of firefox. When things seem a little
sluggish I move open tabs related to projects into a wiki. Or, if its just
something I wanted to 'read later'... I read it.

------
amelius
Related to this is an issue that exists for a while now on Chrome on Android
devices. Apparently, it isn't possible to close all tabs with a simple
operation on this version of Chrome. This causes the number of tabs to
accumulate endlessly, and it is apparently driving users insane [1]

[1]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=268157](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=268157)

------
jwiley
Lots of tabs are a hint you are time-slicing too finely, IMHO. If I have more
than a manageable number, it's a little hint to myself that I'm getting spread
too thin to make any sort of reasonable progress on anything.

------
panopticon
On a mildly related note, does anyone know if there's a nice analogue to
Firefox's tab groups in Chrome? I'm not sure if I'm ready to make the plunge
into something automated like this.

------
lnlyplnt
this is going to change my life, thank you.

~~~
wellpast
I've been using Session Buddy [1] to "lasso" a set of my open tabs for later
use. A little bit more love to that UX and it'd be bliss. I worry about
Tabvention automatically closing my tabs.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edac...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-
buddy/edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko?hl=en)

~~~
kolev
I'm using it, too, but it should find a way to eliminate dupes. Also, all
these tools lose the history, i.e. if you reopen a tab, you can't go back,
which I understand, but would wish there was a way to store at least few hops
back.

------
pmlamotte
Anyone know of a comparable extension for Firefox?

~~~
UserRights
[http://www.one-tab.com/](http://www.one-tab.com/)

not the same, but has a similar impact.

However, it still does not solve the underlying problem, but that is a non-
technical one and can only be approached with some kind of yoga, meditation or
any other self-control trickery.

~~~
kolev
In Firefox I had nearly 9,000 tabs in there (no kidding). One day, after
rebooting the browser, the .json file it was using got truncated to 0 - one of
my worst days ever!

